# BitAccel’s New Virtual Machine Platform



## coreyman (Mar 26, 2020)

We are excited to announce the launch of our new virtual machine platform. We’ve worked hard getting it to its current state and have many features planned for the near future!

We developed our platform with ease of use in mind. All you have to do is signup and add a payment method to start creating virtual machines. 
We have a flat pricing model so you will not have any unexpected charges, and your monthly price will be calculated before you create a virtual machine.

Our current features are as follows

* Easy Vm Creation - Variable Resources!
* Start, Stop, Reboot, and Delete
* Backup and Restore your VM on demand

Version 1.2 feature list that will be added - slated for a June release:
* One-Click Clone
* Resize
* Server Monitoring
* RDNS control

If your company has been impacted by COVID-19 and needs vm resources please contact us we are willing and able to help!

Ready to get started? Sign up today at http://www.bitaccel.com/


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Mar 27, 2020)

do you have plans to share the platform or just to keep it inhouse.


----------

